# Young hobbyists (under 18)



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Raise you're hand if you are under 18 and love the hobby. I am 17 and invested all of my own money into three different tanks. It would be cool to know the other youngsters on here.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm an old man (33) but just last night I stopped by a guys house I know through our local fish club... he was 15 when he joined our group and is 16 now... He has a 125 gal and about 5 smaller tanks...

If your a member here Juan the Geo made it home safe! Thanks!


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm 17 and I'm getting my 5th tank. 75g, 55g, 29g, 29g, 10g. And a pond. No job yet, but I'm a good gambler. Good enough to support my hobby for 2 years. lol.


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

I am also 17 and i also poor my money into my tanks. I have 3 55g and a planted 20g. I got alot my stuff from my dad quiting the hobby.  I have yet to find another aquarist in my school. Everyone thinks pirrahnas and any thing that eats other fish are cool. :roll:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

ajanin said:


> I am also 17 and i also poor my money into my tanks. I have 3 55g and a planted 20g. I got alot my stuff from my dad quiting the hobby.  I have yet to find another aquarist in my school. Everyone thinks pirrahnas and any thing that eats other fish are cool. :roll:


In my school, people think I am weird for loving aquariums. :-? Then when I show them the tank, they go, "Ohhhh NICE"


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

Well in my school and outside of school im about the only person that i kno who enjoys keeping fish. Whenever i talk about fish ppl look at me weird n think im a geek i dunno what it is but id liek to feel apart of something where im nt the only person to be talking about it all the time. *** been keeping fish since i was 12 and spent thousands on it *** nailed my collection down to three aquariums and im currently breeding greshakei and yellow abs. Any one in south aus that wants to have a chat message me on here for my email. Nice to know im not the only kid into cichlids. I ALSO LOVE NATIVE AUSTRALIAN FISH


----------



## severumfreak (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm 17 so i'll raise mine :thumb:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Grr why can't we edit posts? I just realized that I said "Raise you're hand".


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

It's allowed, you're young......

:lol:.

I'm 23 this sunday, howzat! I feel old.

Take my advice, stay young. Interesting that there are obviously a few of you younger chaps and chapesses, here in the UK the people I know with tanks are those working in fishstores/importing etc, the only "normal" people I know with fishtanks could be counted on one hand and all of them are older than me, most of whom got into it because their parent/grandparent had a fishtank.

Although I have convinced at least a couple of people who had no prior interest in fish, to go out and get a tank, not only that but a week later they're asking me to help them choose an even bigger one .

Commendations for the younger ones who are on here with the intelligence and common-sense to ask questions and really get involved with their hobby, unfortunately it seems rarer and rarer these days.


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

Im 15 :dancing:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm 14 now but was 13 when I started :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

im 16 and i have 3 tanks and i started when i was 15 i think mabey even 14 i dont remeber


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm 24 now but started when I was only 8...by the time I was 18 years old I'd already been obsessively keeping fish for 10 years  My parents wouldn't let me get anything bigger than a 20gal though, so I had tanks 20gals and under stuffed in every possible space in my bedroom. I had six going usually.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Im 18. And have been keeping for just under 2 years now.


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

balachel said:


> im 16 and i have 3 tanks and i started when i was 15 i think mabey even 14 i dont remeber





Ambadasdor Cox said:


> I'm 14 now but was 13 when I started :thumb:
> :fish:


Sounds like an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting! LOL


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

lol


----------



## discusfreak2005 (Apr 11, 2005)

Haven't been on here in a while.

I'm 17 and a decade into fishkeeping (yeah!). Had five tanks but have been cutting down because I'll be off to college next year and don't have a job right now and don't plan on it, wanna enjoy senior year to the fullest.

Down to a 75 and 29 but I'm bringing the 75 into school monday, so I'll basically be getting a grade to take care of it. Win-win situation and get to start a "new" tank, SA biotope.


----------

